# Drunkest Guy Ever Goes Back For More Beer



## Nargle (Oct 21, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JZQsA7G0hvQ

This made me laugh so damn hard.


----------



## CaptainCool (Oct 23, 2009)

the music! the music! XD that was so freaking epic! XD


----------



## Azure (Oct 23, 2009)

Wow.  That reminds me of me. I damn near spit my soda out XD


----------



## Duality Jack (Oct 23, 2009)

I was surprised it was not me in that video.


----------



## Nargle (Oct 24, 2009)

I need to watch this video every time I'm feeling down. It makes me tear up with laughter XD


----------



## Aden (Oct 24, 2009)

I prefer the silent film version.


----------

